# pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql port 21 bleibt zu



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2009)

Servus,

ich teste derzeit auf verschiedensten Serverkombinationen ISPconfig 3, ua auf einer Proxmox OpenVZ Lenny 64 Bit VM,
wenn ich hier pure-ftpd-mysql installiere und starte gibt es keine fehler, pureftpd wird gestartet keine fehler in den Logs doch Port 21 bleibt zu und ich kann natürlich nicht auf ftp connecten.
Dachte erst das evtl bei der Installation fehler aufgetaucht sind. War aber nicht so habs nun 5 mal wiederholt. Sobald ich in KVM gehe oder XEN oder auf das Mainsystem funktionierts tadellos. Nur im OpenVZ will es nicht. Hat evtl jemand einen Hinweis woran es liegen könnte?

nmap -p 21 localhost und auch netstat -nap | grep pureftp sind entsprechend ohne Ergebnis.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (16. März 2009)

Wenn proxmox intern openvz verwendet, was ich mal vermute, dann musst Du für pureftpd noch ein paar sachen auf dem Host Server setzen. Schau bitte mal an das Ende der Lenny Installationsanleiteung (die Textdatei, die bei ispconfig dabei ist), dort stehen die Kommandos drin um openvz entsprechend zu konfigurieren dass die capabilities funktionieren, die pureftpd braucht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. März 2009)

Jop Proxmox ist  nur ne Oberfläche um KVM und OpenVZ zusammen zu benutzen. 
Die capabilities  waren genau das was noch fehlte ich danke dir.
Gruß Sven


----------

